# Kim's omelets



## Constance (Jul 8, 2007)

Kim (DH) always fixes brunch on Sundays, and today, for a change, he made ham and cheese omelets. They ended up being the best he's ever made! 

His omelets have never been bad, but they've been a little over-done for my taste. They were cooked firmly all the way through, while I like mine still a little creamy inside. 

But today, he agreed to try cooking them my way, and he was very pleased. They were light, fluffy and still creamy inside.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 8, 2007)

Sounds yummy, Connie.  I like my scrambled eggs on the"wet" or creamy side, too.  Looks like Kim had a winner.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 8, 2007)

That method is my favorite way to make omelets the French do it this way they dont flip omelet to dry it out they let them get almost firm on the bottom by kinda moving eggs around gently then add fillings fold in half and thats it.I also like my scrambled eggs very soft not over cooked and dry.


----------



## Constance (Jul 13, 2007)

That's exactly how he did it, Crew. I showed him how to lift the edge of the omelet and tilt the pan, letting the uncooked egg flow to the bottom.  

Like you and Katie, I also like my scrambled eggs soft. If you cook eggs too long, they get rubbery.


----------



## mitch_the_chef (Jul 14, 2007)

Haha, I remember seeing that method used on Glutton for Punishment. Whats it called again...?


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 14, 2007)

blond omelets are wondrous events, get them dry and brown and you can toss it as far as I'm concerned.  I like my fritatas slightly soft too.


----------



## Constance (Jul 14, 2007)

Funny you should mention that, Robo. I've been craving a frittata. I've only made a couple, and I did get them a little dry, I thought. Do have any hints on that?


----------



## Billdolfski (Aug 15, 2007)

I like my eggs over easy... so runny eggs don't bother me but there is just something unnerving about my scrambled eggs being on the "wet" side.  I actually like my scrambled eggs kinda dense.


----------



## Constance (Aug 15, 2007)

Dense is fine, but I don't like them cooked until they're hard and dry.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 16, 2007)

Can I have a side of grits with that Miss Connie???


----------



## Constance (Aug 16, 2007)

You sure can, Uncle Bob! Do you want sausage or bacon to go with that?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 16, 2007)

Well Miss Connie, as hungry as I am, if it's not to much trouble......can I have both????  Ha! HA!!!


----------

